# Buying a oxy/hydrogen platinum torch



## metalmickey (Apr 2, 2012)

I am intending on buying a oxy/hydrogen platinum casting torch :!: but I am unsure what the difference is between single stage and dual stage regulators appart fron $120 more for the latter. :arrow: What are the benifits of dual stage and do I really need one or will single stage do fine :?: The regulators I've been looking at are oxy the website doesn't sell dual stage hydrogen so I wasn't intending buying a dual stage hydrogen regulator.


----------



## Lou (Apr 2, 2012)

Dual stage means no pressure drop as the cylinder goes down in pressure. More stable flame. 

Generally not important for melting platinum. Very important for reducing salts with a slow stream of H2.


----------



## metalmickey (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for your swift response Lou



Lou said:


> Generally not important for melting platinum. Very important for reducing salts with a slow stream of H2.



Would I need dual stage/two stage on both oxy and H2 for reducing salts???

What psi do I need??? They come in different models with different psi and vary in price. It says on the website for casting use 11 psi but I would imagine depending on what task you have at hand depends on what psi you need!!! :arrow: Do you need more psi for reducing salts?


----------



## Dan Dement (Apr 3, 2012)

Safety First GUYS! 

Make sure the first thing you buy is back flow preventers if you are using Hydrogen. Something about the Hindenburg comes to mind. If you are melting Platinum by torch, you really have to overdrive the O2. A cutting torch works well if you got to melt a lot of it. WE cast that way for about 5 years and still have the Neycraft Motorcast machine as a backup to Induction Supercast 13 which does Ti. Just remember that Induction Melters in Platinum don't do powders or fine grains like sponges. You need chunks and pieces for it to work. Yes, I do have a few toys!

Dan


----------



## metalmickey (Apr 3, 2012)

Dan Dement said:


> Safety First GUYS!
> 
> Make sure the first thing you buy is back flow preventers if you are using Hydrogen.



Are back flow preventers the same as flash back arrestors :?: :arrow: The torch I've been looking at, is an almost complete system comes with a set of flash back arrestors, pipes, torch hanger and other bits and pieces but not regulators they are sold seperate. 




Dan Dement said:


> Just remember that Induction Melters in Platinum don't do powders or fine grains like sponges. You need chunks and pieces for it to work.



Induction furnaces don't melt powder or sponge thats usfull to know. I've been looking at some but they are way out of my price range so I was going for the cheeper option of a torch. Good job I didn't have the money for one as I could well have plashed out and still had to buy a torch too. Thanks Dan


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 3, 2012)

Dan Dement said:


> Safety First GUYS!
> Make sure the first thing you buy is back flow preventers if you are using Hydrogen. Something about the Hindenburg comes to mind.



This is true for a HHO burner (a chamber with electrolysis of water producing hydrogen and oxygen feeding a hose then torch), but I thought what was being discussed here was a tank of hydrogen, a tank of oxygen, then something very similar to oxy/acetylene torch (where the two gasses aren't even mixed until just before igniting)


----------



## butcher (Apr 3, 2012)

The flame can flashback and burn inside the torch, or even back up and into the hoses to the tanks, flash back arrestors (check valves), (backflow prevention valves), are devices that let gas flow one way only, these are very important they will protect you from an explosion.

If you are using a torch and begin to hear a stand hissing howling noise, shut off the fuel, as the torch is burning on the inside of the torch, (I will usually cool down the torch with water also, wet rag or splashing water on the outside of the torch), the flash back arrestors are normally connected behind the torch handle, between hose and torch, even if you have them, there is a possibility they could fail open on old equipment, so shutting off fuel is important when a flash back’s occur.

Getting a torch too hot, a dirty torch, faulty equipment, improper use can cause these flashbacks (burning inside the torch) to occur.

Checking the flashback arrestors and other equipment (regulators, hoses and fittings, tanks), especially on an old torch or equipment is important, keeping the torch clean, and proper maintenance and keeping the torch (system in good working order is important) not only to have a tool in good working order but also for your safety.


----------



## metalmickey (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the replies so far. 

There is already some useful info to consider there. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 6, 2012)

Dan Dement said:


> Just remember that Induction Melters in Platinum don't do powders or fine grains like sponges. You need chunks and pieces for it to work.


That's not true. Almost ANY material can be heated by induction. It's a function of the frequency. Minute particles demand higher frequencies. Were that not the case, microwave ovens wouldn't work. 

Harold


----------



## metalmickey (Apr 18, 2012)

I have now placed my order for my Smith Hydrogen Platinum Casting Torch System. I am waiting now for them to send it. I'm getting it from Rio Grande in USA. They sell a propane version aswell. The link is *http://www.riogrande.com/Product/Smith-Hydrogen-Platinum-Casting-Torch-System/500323* for the prefured Hydrogen/Oxygen torch system. It is about half the price of Shor Internationals platinum torches and you get an almost complete kit. :lol: 

*Kit/Set Includes:• One heavy-duty nickel-plated brass torch body, 6-5/8" long (net wt. 13oz.) • One single-orifice melting tip • One set of flashback arrestors for casting torches • One torch striker with five flints • One torch hanger set • One 12-foot dual hose set • Leak detector solution.* 

All I need to get now is regulators. I almost bought a Shor Torch but they were out of stock when I tried. I'm so glad they were, when I came across the Smith on Google.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 18, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> Dan Dement said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember that Induction Melters in Platinum don't do powders or fine grains like sponges. You need chunks and pieces for it to work.
> ...



A starter bead may be used if higher frequencies are not available.
Also, Sponge can be sintered and act similar to solid.


----------

